# Carry 2 guns



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Searching all over for a legit answer. Can you legally carry 2 guns rifle/shotgun when predator hunting? Thanks in advance boys. Just bought an ar and fox pro yesterday. Gonna go hit the range and then sneak out to some deer spots that I see them all the time


----------



## M14 (Dec 13, 2013)

You can carry as many guns as you want. I carry 3. AR or M14, shotgun, concealed pistol with my cpl.


----------



## miredsquirrel (Nov 27, 2012)

All you need is a 12ga.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Speaking of 12ga what loads/choke do you prefer? I want #4 buck but can't find it at any stores. So I have 00 buck.. Can I shoot this outa my full choke in my sbeII?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Can't use that buck at night


----------



## M14 (Dec 13, 2013)

X2 what Miredsquirrel said. never leave the shotgun in the truck. you will be sorry if you do.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

fowlpursuit said:


> Speaking of 12ga what loads/choke do you prefer? I want #4 buck but can't find it at any stores. So I have 00 buck.. Can I shoot this outa my full choke in my sbeII?



The Dunhams here carries a hornady varmint load #4 buck.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

doggk9 said:


> Can't use that buck at night



What is a good recommended load for nighttime shot gunning.


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> What is a good recommended load for nighttime shot gunning.


Hevi-shot Dead Coyote or Hornady Varmint in T. Or if your shotgun can only chamber 2 3/4, then Hevi-shot Maximum Defense will work.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

How many yards r u lethal too? Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

T shot in my opinion isn't that good. it's slightly smaller than buck. I have Winchester steel 2 shot 3 inch shells and I have a 12 gauge w/ full choke and I can hit 60 yards


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hitting and penetrating are two very different things. Especially with steel shot.. I've got a 3 1/2" load of steel #2's that put a beautiful patter on cardboard out to 60+ yards however I know from goose hunting the load is useless past 45yrds.. Just doesn't have the oomph to brea wings, let alone get through ribs/skull of a song dog


----------

